# Theme pink pour Mac OS X leopard snow



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour, je suis toute nouvelle dans la communauté de Mac et la première chose qui m'embête c'est ce thème gris ! grr Donc j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à faire ce thème :







car avec themepark je ne m'en sors pas du tout ... 
Ou si quelqu'un sait déjà ou je pourrais trouver un thème plus "girly".

Merci


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Il vient d'où ce thème rose ?
Première fois que j'en vois un comme ça, en général c'est plus dans les gris, noir, blanc.

Un bon endroit pour trouver des skins, DeviantArt : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/macutilities/misc/
et là : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/?q=pink

J'ai trouvé ça aussi, mais pas de lien de téléchargement.
Il faudra voir avec l'auteur.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello, et bienvenue.
> 
> Il vient d'où ce thème rose ?
> Première fois que j'en vois un comme ça, en général c'est plus dans les gris, noir, blanc.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse ! J'ai déjà vu ce thème et la personne l'a fait avec shapeshifter qui n'est pas compatible avec snow leopard  sniff

Alors le thème que j'ai posté vient de interfacelift, pas compatible non plus 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

Zut un modo pourra déplacer le message, j'ai posté à la mauvaise échelle = :s

Merci et désolé pour le dérangement.


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Ben non, tu es pile-poil au bon endroit  no soucy


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Lol mais c'est normal que je sois en gras ?

Il y a les thèmes PM2K5 pink by Bioscoop and Ultraman et Milk Ruler Pink by Bioscoop qui m'intéresseraient mais reste à voir s'ils sont compatibles...


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Tes messages sont normaux, à part le dernier (police différente).

Bonne chance pour trouver les thèmes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Les thèmes sont pour Tiger donc malheureusement à toi de modifier les ressources manuellement et ça prend du temps !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les thèmes sont pour Tiger donc malheureusement à toi de modifier les ressources manuellement et ça prend du temps !



J'avais bien remarqué cela ! :s Par contre avec Themepark j'ai beau modifier avec toshop l'icone apple en rose, il reste noir ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Ok c'est bon, il fallait décocher translucide = Hourra...ui qu'est ce que ce sera long...

Pour changer la couleur des fenêtres c'est toujours avec themepark ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Voilà j'ai (presque) enfin fini mon thème pink girly !


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Février 2011)

bravo  la classe dans le rose .
et super gallerie dans DA


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bravo  la classe dans le rose .
> et super gallerie dans DA



Merci ! Des nuits blanches de travail lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Sympa tout ça .


----------

